# Linksys WRT54G Slow Ethernet - Wireless possibly too



## nedzb (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello,

I've got a problem that has probably been raised here before but I can't seem to find it. My apologies for starting a new thread on an old topic.

I need HELP!

My setup: I've hooked my linksys WRT54G router into a Qwest DSL Arescom modem. The wrt54g router has the following settings:

Basic Setup > IP: 192.168.0.1 (changed from default setting, suggested by linksys, because the 192.168.1.1 address interferes with the Arescom). 

Basic Setup >MTU is set to Auto

Basic Setup > DHCP is enabled

Basic Setup >Time zone is set to CST (my timezone)

DDNS >  disabled

MAC Address Clone > disabled (I'm not really sure what that would do anyway)

Advanced Routing > Operating Mode = Gateway

Firmware is 4.20.7

The problem: My ethernet connect Macs have a valid IP address assigned by the router. However, the connection speed is S-L-O-W. Yet, when I unplug the wrt54g from the DSL modem and plug my Mac's ethernet cable into the DSL modem, the speed is as fast as can be. So I know it's not the DSL modem, the problem is somewhere in the router.

What I've tested:
1) I've plugged my Wintel laptop into the wrt54g. The speed is as fast as can be. So, it must be a Mac issue.
2) I've used different cables, no difference.
3) I've restarted and restarted (which I don't think is necessary since I'm running 10.4.4). - nothing changes
4) I've disabled the Mac's firewall - nothing changes
5) I've connected wirelessly through airport. The connection still seems slow, though I can't really compare this to my Wintel laptop because my 5 year old Mac laptop is using the older, slower wireless protocol (I can't remember the exact code) and for some reason I can't get my desktop Mac to connect through airport, even after restarting and disconnecting the ethernet cable.
6) I've switched the linksys router's MTU to Manual and set it1500.

Clearly there must be some setting that's not right and it seems to be isolated to Macs - I'd hazard to guess both wirelessly and wired. The very pleasant support person in India or somewhere could only offer that they don't have the expertise to support Mac OS X at this time or something along those lines.

Any suggestions. I'll even entertain buying a completely different router that has wireless capability. I've lost a least 1/2 days work on the darn thing and need to get up and running.

Thanks!


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 20, 2006)

On the modem's configuration page, did you set it up to function in Bridged mode?  Right now, you basically have the modem performing routing functions as well as the Linksys itself.  Setting the modem into bridged mode makes it act like a network bridge between the two WAN connections (RJ-11 to RJ-45) and allows the Linksys to perform all the routing functions necessary between your home network and the Internet cloud.

Right now, you basically have two internal networks.  One from the modem to the router (it's only two points but it's still a network of two devices), and the other from the router to the rest of your machines.  Usually the modem uses another internal IP network address such as 172.16.x.x, 10.x.x.x, or something that won't conflict with most router setups which use 192.168.x.x as the network address.  For all we know, it's possible that you have both networks sharing the same network address (192.168.x.x from modem to router, and 192.168.1.1 from router to machines).  Depending on what your subnet mask is for this network, it's possible that they might be conflicting with one another on addressing, causing the perceived slowdowns.

Once you set that modem to bridged mode, all the information that you entered in that modem to connect to your ISP will have to be inputted into the Linksys router since the Linksys will be performing routing duties using PPPoE (if this is what your ISP is using for a WAN connection.

I hope this makes some sense.


----------



## nedzb (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks Nixgeek.

I did change the linksys IP to 192.168.0.1 to avoid conflict with the DSL's 192.168.1.1 address. Unfortunately, I can't set the DSL to bridge mode because I lack a USB bridge cable and the knowledge of how to do so. 

Interestingly, if I type in the Host IP, 192.168.1.2 I end up on the linksys. I'm not sure why, this is a technically foggy area for me as it is. But I suspect you're right about bridging. Hopefully Qwest will be able to walk me through it.

I did lower the MTU to 1100 (below the linksys recommended 1200) and that seemed to speed things up a bit - it now only takes 10 - 30 seconds to load a page. Page requests seem to "hang" and then they're pushed through at decent speed. That's almost acceptable.

The next hurtle has to do with WIFI. I need to use WEP security but neither my G3 powerbook with wireless "B" or my desktop G5 with wireless "G" can sign on if I use 128 bit (or any) encryption...only if I diable to security setting.

Any ideas?


----------



## mw84 (Jan 22, 2006)

I had this problem too, with the same router. Try going into the wireless security settings select the WEP option type in a passphrase in the box then hit generate use one of the codes provided. Also make sure the wireless network mode is set to mixed.


----------



## Andrea1215 (Jan 23, 2006)

sounds like you are double NATing - try turning of DHCP and see if that helps.    Good luck!  andrea


----------

